# Information on Arowana



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I would really appreciate it if you guys could help me out with finding info on Arowana's.

I have already visited arofanatic.com.

I am trying to get a new fish. First thought of a Arapaima, but decided to hold on to that till I can get a BIG POND.

I really like th Arows and have seen a few small blacks that I liked.

Thanks


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

black arrowana profile








http://www.kingsoftheaquarium.com/blackarowana.htm


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks mate. Have you got a black Arowana?? If so what size? What do you feed the guy? what size tank? I know it's a lot of questions but hey I want to learn........









Thanks Again. Any more links are welcome. Please...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Even common arowana's need ponds..

here is my silver


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Davo said:


> Thanks mate. Have you got a black Arowana?? If so what size? What do you feed the guy? what size tank? I know it's a lot of questions but hey I want to learn........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I currently have a 15" Black and a very young baby. The larger one eats Azoo sticks, frozen raw shrimp, squid, scallops, and fish fillets. The baby is still on freeze dried krill, but will switch over to the other diet soon. Their final enclosure will be an 800 gallon indoor pond.




























I also have a 15" Silver that will go in the same pond when it's done being constructed. My 15" Jardini will spend his life alone because he is the most aggressive fish I've ever owned. They all eat the same diet:









Note: The Silver has bad drop-eye because he only has one eye (the opposite eye is deformed...I bought him like that at a very young age because nobody wanted him). He uses that one eye to look out and down all the time. It doesn't hinder him at all...


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a 2.5' (est.), 7 year old Asian Arowana that I am keeping for the New England Aquarium. I keep her in a 300 gallon tank, which is too small, at the aquarium, she was kept in a 5,000 holding tank. I feed Tetra JumboMin, capelin (frozen), crickets (live), etc. In the wild, they can jump up to 6' out of the water to heat fruit, bats, monkeys, and birds (yum







).


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Black and silver and jardinis are cheaper as compare to asian aros. Dont get a Arapaima, they're giants!


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Guys

Great looking fish.

What is their growth rate like. How long can I keep a 4" Black Arow in a 120 G tank comfortably??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

probly about a year. maybe more.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If you could, resize your pic fishypoo.

Ponds are good, what about keeping them from jumping out of the pond?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> If you could, resize your pic fishypoo.
> 
> Ponds are good, what about keeping them from jumping out of the pond?


 It's called a pond cover


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

gee thanks









Is it really that simple; cover it up whenever you're not there?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

acestro said:


> If you could, resize your pic fishypoo.
> 
> Ponds are good, what about keeping them from jumping out of the pond?


 Done.

I set up a system of screens around the edge to prevent this, see here. They work well.

-PK


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> gee thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 peacock must trust his fish alot. my self I would keep the cover on all the time


----------

